# Pheremones?



## Curiosity (Jul 14, 2020)

In 2018, I had a female European mantis (all my mantises have been wildcaught Europeans) named Rachel. I left her out on the balcony overnight, in a mesh butterfly cage, and in the morning, there were a couple of males standing on the outside of her cage. The next day, the same result. I figured the male had somehow known. . . like through smell or something. . . that there was an available female in the cage. I never did manage to get that to happen again, though. 

Was I right? Is it possible to attract male mantises with a mature female? I can rarely find males out in the backyard (all the ones that turn up are female), so it'd be really nice if that is possible. . .


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 14, 2020)

It is possible and I've heard of it happening before. Adult females release pheromones to attract males.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 20, 2020)

Guess that solves my problem then. . . I can find adult females in the wild easily enough, but for some reason males hardly ever show up. . . maybe the reason Rachel was attractive to males and the other ones weren't was because the other ones were a bit older and through with that part of their lives. I'm mostly making random shots in the dark when I say or do things relating to mantis reproduction. I have a 100 percent failure record with eggs and nymphs. (European so maybe those weren't all my fault, but in several cases I can pick definite problems with my actions.)


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 20, 2020)

Curiosity said:


> (European so maybe those weren't all my fault, but in several cases I can pick definite problems with my actions.)


I believe European ooths require a period of hibernation in the cold. Not 100% sure tho. This might be why you had bad success rate with them.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 21, 2020)

I tried that a couple of times. . . I basically just left the eggs outside on the balcony. I can count times where I just put the eggs in an outside storage room and they probably just dried out, that's what probably went wrong in most of those cases. . . Do you have a fairly detailed rundown of how to try hatching a European egg case? I have no idea what I'm doing. Or well, will be doing come fall. 

BTW, pretty cool how many people here list religion in their profile list of interests. . .


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 21, 2020)

Curiosity said:


> I tried that a couple of times. . . I basically just left the eggs outside on the balcony. I can count times where I just put the eggs in an outside storage room and they probably just dried out, that's what probably went wrong in most of those cases. . . Do you have a fairly detailed rundown of how to try hatching a European egg case? I have no idea what I'm doing. Or well, will be doing come fall.
> 
> BTW, pretty cool how many people here list religion in their profile list of interests. . .


Unfortunately I have never had the chance to hatch one myself, I just read that info from a mantis info website. The website never went into depth though. I’m sure someone else might know.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 21, 2020)

After being layed, put the ooth into the fridge for a few weeks (3+) then take them out and it should only be a few more weeks before they hatch.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 22, 2020)

Okay. Thanks. How do I make sure they don't dry out?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 22, 2020)

Keep moist peat moss in the bottom of the cup. Mist whenever necessary.


----------

